
Facebook just announced a YouTube competitor called Watch - skbohra123
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/09/facebook-announces-watch-youtube-competitor.html
======
orionblastar
mmm, if they got a decent advertising model on videos people upload to Watch
and have a better policy that the new one Youtube made to stop right-wingers
from earning money, it might work out better. Even libertarians and some
liberals lost their Youtube adsense revenue.

------
marenkay
Milking the cow as long as it is alive...

------
nabaraj
Requires Facebook account.

